# Poor Poor Pitiful Me - acoustic cover



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, great voice there !
Is this nice guitar a Collings alike a Gibson L-OO deeper body (the reknowned signature's name skips my mind) ?


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

mawmow said:


> Well, great voice there !
> Is this nice guitar a Collings alike a Gibson L-OO deeper body (the reknowned signature's name skips my mind) ?


It is...Collings calls it a C10, no idea why. Gibson LOO as you said and i think the name is Nick Lucas. Mine has Collings 'deep body' option. Thanks for the listen!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah ! It made me think of the Nick Lucas. Thanks !


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Linda Ronstadt. Only familiar with the Terri Clark version. Great tune.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Distortion said:


> Linda Ronstadt. Only familiar with the Terri Clark version. Great tune.


TC's version is basically a cover of LR, but there's a couple of pay grade difference between those voices, well maybe several pay grades My fave non LR version comes from Jackson Brown on a Warren Zevon tribute album.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Guitar - sweet!

Vocals - Awesome!

Sounds great, guys - thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

b-nads said:


> Guitar - sweet!
> 
> Vocals - Awesome!
> 
> Sounds great, guys - thanks for sharing.


thank you!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

And the original writer /artist. Lots of mileage out of that one.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Distortion said:


> And the original writer /artist. Lots of mileage out of that one.


love WZ...another artist gone too soon.


----------

